# New PSU Needed



## dhklopp (Mar 29, 2020)

Morning folks,  I'm after a new PSU as my current one has started making some strange noises.  Requirements as follows:

1) UK based.
2) Under £100.
3) 650w minimum.
4) Fully Modular.






						Super Flower Leadex III Gold 650 W 80+ Gold Certified Fully Modular ATX Power Supply
					






					uk.pcpartpicker.com
				









						EVGA SuperNOVA G1+ 650 W 80+ Gold Certified Fully Modular ATX Power Supply
					






					uk.pcpartpicker.com
				









						SeaSonic FOCUS 650 W 80+ Gold Certified Fully Modular ATX Power Supply
					






					uk.pcpartpicker.com
				




These 3 look pretty solid.  Thoughts/alternatives appreciated.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 29, 2020)

Seasonic


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Mar 29, 2020)

I vote the Seasonic as well although you really can't go wrong with any of them.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 29, 2020)

I vote for the Seasonic.
Also with the GX:

"_Seasonic engineers have made improvements to the popular series *such as removing the inline capacitors on the supplied cables*._"









						FOCUS GX
					

The newly upgraded FOCUS PX and FX series are the successor to the FOCUS PLUS Series.




					seasonic.com


----------



## dhklopp (Mar 29, 2020)

I was leaning towards the Seasonic before I started this thread.  Decision confirmed now, thanks guys.


----------



## juular (Mar 31, 2020)

Or Riotoro Enigma G2 which is rebarged Seasonic Focus.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 31, 2020)

dhklopp said:


> These 3 look pretty solid.


Of the three, the Seasonic and SF would be my first choices. The evga isnt bad, but not quite as good as the others.


----------



## John Naylor (Mar 31, 2020)

Like most any other product anywhere, manufacturers build products for various price niches ... forget about brands and base your decision on the product's model / series number and what platform it's on.   Most PSUs are OEM'd and the same PSU with minor differences mat be sold under numerous brand names.  While the Seasonic Focus Gold + is our 'go to" model series here in the US, availability and affordability are limited in other countries.   Seasonic and Superflower focus primarily on the upper market tiers ...tho some of their lines might be considered low to mid range, don't see those too much in US, can't speak to UK.   EVGA aslo makes some great products, but hey also cater to the  the budget conscious.

Won't argue about you preference for full modular. but itn must be recognized that, unless you are resleeving your cables, modular has 0 advantages and some disadvantages over semi modular.

1)  Every build will require that certain cables MUST be connected.  The advantage of modular is that you don't have to connect unnecessary cables, but there is no advantage using modular for cables that must be connected system can not be turned on.   Two identical PSUs in modular and semi-modular format will have a proce difference favoring the modular.  So you are paying extra for something that returns np value other than pyschological.

2)  Each modular cable introduces a potential failure point ... faulty pin / connector point, loose cable.

3)  Slight increase in resistance / slight loss of efficiency.

4)  There's a reason trouble shooting staps incluse disconnecting all cable, remocing all components from slots ... cleaning the contact points and cleaning them

So yes, if it's something you just "like", go ahead and pay the extra money.  But there's is 0 upside here so if budget is important worth considering.
has included elevated procing and further back, limited availability.  This has improved significantly of late.  

At £89.99, the Seasonic and SF are a step above the G1

The Focus Gold Plus series has been very well reviewed:

Seasonic FOCUS Plus 850 Gold Power Supply - Performance 10 / Build Quality 10 (9.8 Overall ... lost points for cable capacitors)
Seasonic FOCUS Plus 750 Gold 750W - Performance 10 / Build Quality 9 (9.6 Overall ... lost points for some sloppy soldering .. perhaps a "one of" thing)
Seasonic FOCUS Plus 550 Gold - Performance 10 / Build Quality 10 (9.8 Overall ... lost points for cable capacitors and documentation)

The 650 watt unit was reviewd by PC perspective and here's the link








						Seasonic FOCUS PLUS Gold (FX) 650W PSU Review - PC Perspective
					

Seasonic FOCUS PLUS Gold (FX) 650W PSU Review Introduction




					pcper.com
				




Leadex III has a 7 year warranty / Seasonic has 10 









						Super Flower Leadex III 650 W Review
					

The Super Flower Leadex III with 650 W performs very well in all areas: load regulation, ripple suppression, efficiency, and transient response. On top of that, it is one of the quietest PSUs money can buy today and has two EPS connectors for power hungry CPUs and mainboards.




					www.techpowerup.com
				





Between the 2,at the same prce  I like the Seasonic.


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 31, 2020)

John Naylor said:


> The 650 watt unit was reviewd by PC perspective and here's the link
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the older FX version which had in-wire capacitors, the latest one is the GX version(the link in OP) which doesn't have the in-wire capacitors anymore.


----------



## juular (Apr 1, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> That's the older FX version which had in-wire capacitors, the latest one is the GX version(the link in OP) which doesn't have the in-wire capacitors anymore.



Their performance are very close, you can see a review of GX here :








						Phanteks AMP Series 650W Power Supply Review
					

Lead Text




					www.tomshardware.com
				











						Phanteks AMP Series 550W Power Supply Review
					

The Phanteks AMP model with 550W achieves high performance and has a fairly quiet operation.




					www.tomshardware.com
				











						Phanteks AMP Series 750W Power Supply Review
					

The Phanteks AMP 750W achieves good performance in almost all sections and it is backed up by a hefty ten-year warranty.




					www.tomshardware.com


----------



## Countryside (Apr 1, 2020)

Seasonic, but there is another option Corsair RM750x 80 PLUS Gold with 10 year warranty


----------



## juular (Apr 1, 2020)

Countryside said:


> Seasonic



Not just because it's Seasonic mind you but because this is cheapest high-end unit meeting OP's requirements rn aside of SF Leadex III which has several revisions with various issues so it would've been a good choice if it was cheaper.


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 1, 2020)

Seasonic makes excellent power supplies.


----------



## juular (Apr 1, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Seasonic makes excellent power supplies.



No doubt but there's many other OEMs that make excellent PSUs too.


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 1, 2020)

juular said:


> No doubt but there's many other OEMs that make excellent PSUs too.



Some vendors (even big ones like Corsair) use cheap components that reduce the lifespan of the PSU.

There is a good reason why so many people here recommend SeaSonic.


----------



## juular (Apr 1, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Some vendors (even big ones like Corsair) use cheap components that reduce the lifespan of the PSU.



Every PSU manufacturer\OEM uses the same pool of components, sure, some OEMs make choices for cheaper components on budget platforms but if they have high-end stuff with good quality components i don't see the problem here.



Regeneration said:


> There is a good reason why so many people here recommend SeaSonic.



Seasonic are overrated if you ask me. As i said, there's many other OEMs that make a number of good PSUs that can stand for high-end Seasonic products quality and performance and even surpass them.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 1, 2020)

like suggested already go with the SeaSonic unit you will be save.

My personal list
1. Seasonic
2. Super Flower
3. EVGA

From det list you provided. TPU makes really reviews of PSU's but if you want the king that's Jonny Guru: https://www.jonnyguru.com/

Currently the man behind it is working for Corsair and helps them with their PSU's.


----------



## juular (Apr 1, 2020)

puma99dk| said:


> 2. Super Flower
> 3. EVGA



Most high-end EVGA units are made by Super Flower, they're literally the same thing. That's why you don't look at the brand or OEM but the units in question.


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 1, 2020)

juular said:


> Most high-end EVGA units are made by Super Flower, they're literally the same thing. That's why you don't look at the brand or OEM but the units in question.



I know, but I was too lazy to write the models in too.

But the unit's he found was in that order.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 1, 2020)

I'd go for Seasonic too, I have the older FX series' 750W model and this is solid as a rock.


----------



## Countryside (Apr 1, 2020)

juular said:


> Seasonic are overrated if you ask me. As i said, there's many other OEMs that make a number of good PSUs that can stand for high-end Seasonic products quality and performance and even surpass them.



They might be for you but in reality they are not, Seasonic name stands for something, they make quality PSUs that are reliable, i've used their PSUs for many years now and rarely have i had problems with them.


----------



## juular (Apr 1, 2020)

Countryside said:


> They might be for you but in reality they are not, Seasonic name stands for something, they make quality PSUs that are reliable, i've used their PSUs for many years now and rarely have i had problems with them.



You don't get what i'm saying, Seasonic is not the only one OEM out there that makes good quality, good performing PSUs. And they're certainly not the only OEM that makes PSUs people use 'for many years now and rarely have problems with' if that means anything. But enough offtopic, in the OP's case, currently Seasonic Focus GX are cheapest of good options.


----------



## Countryside (Apr 1, 2020)

juular said:


> You don't get what i'm saying, Seasonic is not the only one OEM out there that makes good quality, good performing PSUs. And they're certainly not the only OEM that makes PSUs people use 'for many years now and rarely have problems with' if that means anything. But enough offtopic, in the OP's case, currently Seasonic Focus GX are cheapest of good options.



Try to focus im only speaking about Seasonic and not about other OEMs and no one is saying that their aint other good PSUs out there, there is a reason why a lot of people recommend Seasonic
PSUs.


----------



## John Naylor (Apr 1, 2020)

P4-630 said:


> That's the older FX version which had in-wire capacitors, the latest one is the GX version(the link in OP) which doesn't have the in-wire capacitors anymore.



I'd rather have the capacitors.   I see now at a closer look, the + in the link was for 80+ and not Focus+.   I guess the market spoke ... well at least the reviewers; I have no problem with the cable aesthetics but like what they do.  Not sure I can really say anything about the G series then as have yet to see any reviewed except for the SFF version.,

And thids is cause for concern ...A manufacturer make some changes to a popular and respected model line and they don't send out evaluation models to the "usual suspects" ?   That's atactic generally seen only when the informaton that comes out is less flattering than the previous model.   I'm sure it's a great CPU, but have strong suspicion it won't match the performance of it's predecessor.


----------



## juular (Apr 1, 2020)

John Naylor said:


> And thids is cause for concern ...A manufacturer make some changes to a popular and respected model line and they don't send out evaluation models to the "usual suspects" ?   That's atactic generally seen only when the informaton that comes out is less flattering than the previous model.   I'm sure it's a great CPU, but have strong suspicion it won't match the performance of it's predecessor.



See above, this version was evaluated as Phanteks AMP, it's literally the same thing under different brand.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 1, 2020)

juular said:


> See above, this version was evaluated as Phanteks AMP, it's literally the same thing under different brand.



Seasonic, Superflower are OEMs, easier to go with them than say brands like Corsair due to having to look for what OEM it is.

CWT are ok but you dont see just a CWT branded unit in market...


----------



## juular (Apr 1, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> Seasonic, Superflower are OEMs, easier to go with them than say brands like Corsair due to having to look for what OEM it is.
> 
> CWT are ok but you dont see just a CWT branded unit in market...



Sure if you're too lazy to do 1 minute search for a review of unit in question and look for what OEM it is and what platform it uses specifically. Also, neither Seasonic nor Super Flower sells only units of their design. You shouldn't trust any OEM \ brand without reviews ever.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 1, 2020)

juular said:


> Sure if you're too lazy to do 1 minute search for a review of unit in question and look for what OEM it is and what platform it uses specifically. Also, neither Seasonic nor Super Flower sells only units of their design. You shouldn't trust any OEM \ brand without reviews ever.


juular, welcome to forums in general... where the lazy go to get free answers! 

Are we done splitting hairs? This goes on in every PSU thread...ugh.


----------



## juular (Apr 1, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Are we done splitting hairs? This goes on in every PSU thread...ugh.



Hairs not gonna split themselves you know


----------



## dhklopp (Apr 3, 2020)

Crikey just finished work for the week and checked in.  Didn't realise PSU's were such a hot topic .


----------



## Frick (Apr 3, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> juular, welcome to forums in general... where the lazy go to get free answers!
> 
> Are we done splitting hairs? This goes on in every PSU thread...ugh.



I'm just happy for once I wasn't the one bringing up Seasonic being ... not overrated, but overrecommended.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 3, 2020)

Frick said:


> I'm just happy for once I wasn't the one bringing up Seasonic being ... not overrated, but overrecommended.


its easily one of the few power supply brands you can buy blindly and great a good to great psu. There is literally one that isnt good, but still serviceable. That said, this OP had 3 options, all good... but yet we still went down that hole, lol!


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Apr 3, 2020)

oh no, according to the list, my corsair rm1000x is shit. its gonna blow up my pc.


----------



## dhklopp (Apr 3, 2020)

The Seasonic is coming tomorrow anyway.  I'm sure It'll be a solid choice.  Thanks for the responses and now stay in folks!!!


----------



## juular (Apr 4, 2020)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> oh no, according to the list, my corsair rm1000x is shit. its gonna blow up my pc.


What list ?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 4, 2020)

juular said:


> Sure if you're too lazy to do 1 minute search for a review of unit in question and look for what OEM it is and what platform it uses specifically. Also, neither Seasonic nor Super Flower sells only units of their design. You shouldn't trust any OEM \ brand without reviews ever.



Read my words.

Most who come here do not do their own research. Not even 30-60 seconds worth. I do though, infact there are times it takes 10-30 minutes. Seasonic and Superflower have been the most consistent with their designs in reliability. Jonnyguru works for corsair now and hasn't reviewed anything himself (if he said anything negative about even their lowest end psu his pay is on the line) and their website now has a huge time gap due to database transfer not being perfect/complete. Orionpsudb hasn't been updated recently and it seems. Realhardtechx is pretty slow about it if not at all with data. Review sites that actually load test these parts with a meaty machine (HEDT from Intel/AMD to include gpus that use quite a bit of amperage, 5 fans) and a dedicated bench test are dwindling down further and further.

Either way the op bought what you think is overrated, the Seasonic PSU so have fun chewing on that.

/Thread


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 4, 2020)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> oh no, according to the list, my corsair rm1000x is shit. its gonna blow up my pc.



From JonnyGuru:
SUMMARY

With the RMX series, Corsair is seeking to get back some of the market shares they’ve lost to some very strong competition in recent years. If they keep this performance up, it shouldn’t be a problem. The RM1000x is the monster under the bed for Corsair’s competitors and is going to be awfully hard to beat. It’s an excellent product in every conceivable way I can think of, and I can’t think of one thing to hold against it. Not one thing. You guys know me… if I can find any problems at all, a perfect total score just doesn’t happen.

The GOOD:

did Platinum efficiency cold
excellent voltage stability on all rails
better than excellent ripple suppression, all rails
fully modular
tons of connectors
semi-fanless
The BAD:

nothing
The MEDIOCRE:

again, nothing

Link: http://www.jonnyguru.com/blog/2015/10/25/corsair-rm1000x-1000w-power-supply/

I used Corsair's SFX PSU's like the 650W wasn't enough for my beat it turned off under heavy load but what do I expect with a Ryzen 9 3900X and a GTX 1080 Ti FE Hybrid with powerlimit set to 120% always and runing 2 AIO's 

I sold it and it still works perfectly fine for the person who purchased it of me.


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 4, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> Read my words.
> 
> Most who come here do not do their own research. Not even 30-60 seconds worth. I do though, infact there are times it takes 10-30 minutes. Seasonic and Superflower have been the most consistent with their designs in reliability. Jonnyguru works for corsair now and hasn't reviewed anything himself (if he said anything negative about even their lowest end psu his pay is on the line) and their website now has a huge time gap due to database transfer not being perfect/complete. Orionpsudb hasn't been updated recently and it seems. Realhardtechx is pretty slow about it if not at all with data. Review sites that actually load test these parts with a meaty machine (HEDT from Intel/AMD to include gpus that use quite a bit of amperage, 5 fans) and a dedicated bench test are dwindling down further and further.



Not in the past 7 years of building have I seen a Jonnyguru review done by Jon. Next to all of them (save for a handful) were done by Oklahomawolf aka Jeremy. This seems to have caused a lot of confusion when certain Youtubers got to spend time talking to Jon himself after he began represnting Corsair; no, he's not the source of those magnificent reviews. He's the owner of the site.

OW also retired from reviews at the end of 2018. That in itself is the biggest blow to anyone who actually cares about how these things work and perform.

Our own crmaris still does reviews, as far as I can tell, but sadly the OGs are all but gone, nowadays.


----------



## juular (Apr 4, 2020)

eidairaman1 said:


> Seasonic and Superflower have been the most consistent with their designs in reliability.



And Corsair, be quiet!, high-end Antecs (which are literally all Seasonic), and Bitfenix, high-end Cougars, high-end Cooler Masters (with some lemon units but still), perhaps also Enermax even still they had some problems in the past, NZXTs which are rebadged Seasonics too, etc. etc. On the other hand, Super Flower had some flop with EVGA G3 and their OEM Leadex IIIs are all over the place, although all problems seem to be fixed in latest revisions. But you miss my point, choosing a PSU is not about the brand but the each specific units in question, just recommending brands wouldn't cut it. Seasonic has overpriced piece of 10y tech - M12II, Corsair has VS\CV which i wouldn't recommend anyone, so do all other brands. And there are quite a few very good PSUs from other relatively unknown or generally considered shit brands i would recommend over some units from brands mentioned above given they're cheaper, perhaps significantly but still.



eidairaman1 said:


> Jonnyguru works for corsair now and hasn't reviewed anything himself (if he said anything negative about even their lowest end psu his pay is on the line) and their website now has a huge time gap due to database transfer not being perfect/complete.



Why mention him then ? We hasn't reviewed anything in ages and it's not like he's running around recommending Corsair PSUs to everyone. He's professional and knows his shit, whether to trust his words or not is your choice.



eidairaman1 said:


> Review sites that actually load test these parts with a meaty machine (HEDT from Intel/AMD to include gpus that use quite a bit of amperage, 5 fans) and a dedicated bench test are dwindling down further and further.



If 'review' sites review PSUs using PC parts - they're doing it wrong. And there's Aris reviews on this site and THG, who could be considered a new man to go for PSU reviews.



eidairaman1 said:


> Either way the op bought what you think is overrated, the Seasonic PSU so have fun chewing on that.



Again, you didn't read what i said, i'm not against Seasonic in general, i've recommended Seasonic Focus based Riotoro G2 at the start of the thread, because it's literally Seasonic and it's cheaper. I'm against just recommending brands, that creates false sense of safeness, neither brand are perfect, look at PSUs, not brands.


----------

